# coarse hair and itchies!!



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

Marley is 10 months old and around 50 lbs. Her hair is very coarse and she is itching constantly at the moment. She has been eating Purina One since birth and this just started in the past week. It's driving her crazy!!!









Our other two dogs are fine on this but she has to have a change. I am looking for ideas for food that will help her out. Anything?? I would like to stay in the medium price range if at all possible. 

We do not have a Costco anywhere near us.

Thanks!!!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Could be allergies. I thought duchess had thryoid issues. Been fine for 12 1/2 yrs. last month or so, constant itchies, and really rough hair. Allergies. 

If I were you, I'd try to find a food that doesn't have the same ingredients as purina one as a starting point.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I had Brady on Pro plan and I think he was allergic to all the corn in it. I have had him on Natural balance Ultra No corn seems to be doing fine time will tell
I also find with the heat being on and wood stove his skin is dry so I have him on 3-V caps which vet told me to put him on makes his coat shiny and shin not so dry

Hate to say it most of purina kibble has corn in it


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

What are 3-V caps? Maybe I should be giving those to Marley too??


----------

